# I've got a feeling....



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

It could be bunnies~

I've been re watching BTVS and I forgot how much I loved this show.
What happened to all the good tv shows?
I can never find anything to watch on tv,that really keeps me hooked.(why I canceled the cable)
Not since Monk went off the air.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm the same way I don't get into a series... At least until it's well past it's 'craise' time. However I have recently gotten into charmed.

BBC - new DR. Who, it's my hubby's fave show but there's an episode about Van Gogh that got me into it... Also SciFi - Eureka

I do like the show Monster Fish er Whatever it's called on AP where the guy travels across the world catching 'exotic' monstrous fish... LA Ink is another show I like & 

Celebrity ghost stories... The one with Joan Rivers is my fave 

Not sure if you get any of those channels but maybe check it out on DVD???


----------

